# 100 Members



## Jim (Sep 26, 2007)

We have reached a milestone. Thank you guys! All of you!


----------



## Zman (Sep 26, 2007)

=D> 

Congrats Jim! Keep up the good work.


----------



## SMDave (Sep 26, 2007)

Yay! It seems smaller than 100 members though. Seems like 10  Keep up the good work Jimmy! :wink:


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Yay! It seems smaller than 100 members though. Seems like 10  Keep up the good work Jimmy! :wink:



That is normal. Forum statistics say that out of 100 members only 20 percent are really active at any one time. Members come by the forum, they just dont post.


----------



## Nickk (Sep 26, 2007)

20% 

we have some slackers then!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2007)

Nickk said:


> 20%
> 
> we have some slackers then!



I checked my statistics today, and 14 different members (That were logged in) stopped by today so far.


----------



## MARINE0341 (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome work jim!!!


----------



## xmytruck (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Job homeboy


----------



## Icefisher15 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Nice, I am one who is always in here looking around but doesnt always get a post out.


----------



## Jim (Sep 28, 2007)

Icefisher15 said:


> Nice Nice, I am one who is always in here looking around but doesnt always get a post out.



You dont have to post! :wink: As long as you rmember to check in once in awhile.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 28, 2007)

Icefisher15 said:


> Nice Nice, I am one who is always in here looking around but doesnt always get a post out.



*Just throw on a smiley face or picture of a hot babe once in a while so we know you are still breathing*


----------

